# scioto fishin locations



## lovecrappies21 (Jun 4, 2005)

Me and gramps are goin to the scoito tommorow. I dont normally fish the scoito so I need some tips on location. We are just castin roostertails and seeing what bites. Help would be geatly appreciated.

p.s we are goin in the morning

-Nick


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Any stretch 5 miles below to 3 miles above Chillicothe is AWESOME!!! Numbers and Big fish. You can't go wrong. Last time I was there I was fishing right by downtown and caught 48 smallmouth in about 6 hours. It's GREAT!
Good luck.


----------



## GoneCatchin (Jul 11, 2005)

Is that below the damn at whittier?


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

you AOK after all andyman


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

No, in Chillicothe is where I meant. That river up near Columbus is all nasty and polluted. The only thing that lives in there are carp and mutant catfish.
The river doesn't get good until about Chillicothe, when it starts mixing with the Ohio river water....which is where all the good fish come from.
If you don't mind driving, the further south towards the Ohio river, the better.
Good luck.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

hmmmmm????


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

mutant catfish...2eyed carp? hows come ive caught every kind of fish you have listed up in columbus..including a 10 lb saugeye. you really need to get up the the CO and give it a shot


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

No.....let them keep thinking that there are no fish up here.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

all that polluted water u speak of just washes down to chilocothe plus all the wash off from farm lands ( insectisides and manure and fertilizer) so its prolly just as bad off as the water up here. PS kyle im pretty sure all carp come standard with 2 eyes


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, I was kinda wonderin' about that two eye'd carp comment.........


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

BOY! You guys are right smart!  

Here's the deal. I can't beleive how many posts start like this:
"Hi everyone. I new to (Insert area interested in fishing here). Just moved here. Where can a guy fish? What do you use?

And then everyone starts feeding the machine.
I know the intent is to be helpful, but these rivers can NOT handle the kind of pressure that internet exposure brings them. It's not the posters or the repliers, it's the lurkers. Ask the moderators sometime about how many people "view" a thread versus "posts" in a thread. It would blow your mind how many people have access to this info.
THAT kind of attention will and HAS destroyed once productive areas.
The stretch that those other fellas fish USED to be pristine and void of other anglers. Now I drive by it everyday and it's chalked fill of fishermen. Some C&R, and some very much NOT C&R.
Loose lips sink ships....and they're HE!! on rivers. Our last 3 springs, before this one, here in Ohio have been BRUTAL on lotic fish. Spawns in the rivers have been decimated by high waters. We absolutley do NOT need any extar attention to our rivers.
Give your replies via PM, e-mail, snail mail, tin cans and string, whatever......btu for crying out loud PLEASE keep it off the internet.

Here's a question:
Why in the world would a guy from Centerville want info from a website on the Scioto river?
Answer:
A coupel of guys with loose lips have been blabbing locations and now guys want to drive from Cincy/Dayton to fish it.

Dude's going to drive across the Great Miami, Little Miami, Stillwater, Mad river, Big and Little D's.......to get to the Scioto?
See what I'm saying?
And I'm not saying that LC21 is a bad guy at all! BUT, there are DEFINATELY at least 4-5 OTHER guys reading this thread that will never post, who you definately do NOT want to come to YOUR fishing hole.

Just try to show some restraint, guys. Leave the locations to PM's and E-mails.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

ok now I'm off to read.

whatever


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

I eat my words (but I won't edit my post - promise). The internet has changed things dramatically. Think before you post. This does not mean one can not give advice.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lol sorry, saugeye slayer (lil brother) posted on my name. We all KNOW carp have 2 eyes, plus we all know ive caught a 15 pound saugeye, not a puny 10!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Banker said:


> I eat my words (but I won't edit my post - promise). The internet has changed things dramatically. Think before you post. This does not mean one can not give advice.



I agree..advice is great...SPECIFICS are not. Advice on what to use & where to use it (pool,riffle,run etc) are fine...But when you start mentioning spots based on there location from landmarks..such a bridges,dams,roads etc. you run into problems.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

andyman said:


> No, in Chillicothe is where I meant. That river up near Columbus is all nasty and polluted. The only thing that lives in there are carp and mutant catfish.
> The river doesn't get good until about Chillicothe, when it starts mixing with the Ohio river water....which is where all the good fish come from.
> If you don't mind driving, the further south towards the Ohio river, the better.
> Good luck.


I hate to break it to you, but once the river is poluted, it pretty much stays that way. So it is poluted in chilli also. Go above Columbus if you want clean water to fish from, not below Columbus. And the Ohio River aint nothing but a big ses pool. I would rather fish the Scioto at Greenlawn than fish the Ohio.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

once a river is polluted does not necessarily mean it can't be "better off in a region downstream"(ie a place upstream not being as healthy as a place downstream). I do think what what you say is generally true though. I think closest to the source is cool. So how high up in the mississippi is the coolest musky?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

the river below hoover last night was pretty clean, a little silty but COLD COLD COLD....


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah there are no fish down here in Chillicothe, don't let him tell ya there are. The only thing we catch down here are sheephead and suckers. The river water will actually burn you if you wade out in it. lol.

On a more serious note, the river is hard to get access to down here. Unless you know a farmer or landowner, good luck. I do think the polution filters out some as you get down this way. The contaminants leech into the sand and gravel at the bottom of the river. The state record river smallie is lurking somewhere down here, I guarantee it.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

OK Rod and Reel. You seem a little slow on the draw. So here you go, brother.
I KNOW the Scioto river quite well north of Columbus. I live less than a mile from it. It drives me absolutely CRAZY to watch some young guys who are just excited about fishing, doing so much damage to the very place they enjoy.....by mistakenly broadcasting their location to thousands of people.
I know that guys just get excited to share their good fortune with other guys who enjoy the same pusuits. So do I. That in and of itself is a good thing. More poeple who get excited about fishing the better. BUT, locations, and especially river locations, should be a trusted gift to be shared in SMALL groups.....PM's, E-mails, Phone calls, not to be typed in an electronic format for anyone to read.
Rivers just can NOT handle the type of beatings that lakes/reseviors can. They don't work that way. A river smallmouth of 20" is a VERY old fish. And no, when one is taken another one doesn't just take it's place. 
The spawn in rivers is another very delicate thing. Excessive high water can wipe out spawns in some areas. And in case you missed it, 3 of the last 4 years we've had CRAZY rain in Ohio in the springs. The fish have taken a beating. 
What they don't need is some meathunter who knows how to use Google, finding easy fishing spots on teh internet and then coming in and cleaning house.
8 years ago I watched as just a few new fellas found out about the stetch of river I like to fish. They fished softcraws and carried stringers. In one summer they absolutley wiped out a very nice population of BIG fish. It didn't take much. They came back the next year, but only for a month or two. They must have decided to move on as the spot didn't produce as well as the last year.
That stretch STILL hasn't recovered. I'm starting to see more fish in the 16-17" range, but nothing like it had been. It WILL recover, but it will still be another couple years.

So, to address your question of pollution and all that stuff.....I was just throwing the guy to another area. I have no idea about how the fishing is down in Chillicothe. None at all. I was just trying to protect an area that doesn't need anymore attention right now.

Point is, we need to remember that we are not the only ones who read this stuff. In fact, I'd bet we're outnumbered about 10:1 by the guys who just read and never post. Do YOU know what their ethics and tactics are? Can you assure yourself that they aren't going to follow the directions to your spot and then string up anything with fins, regardless of the regulations?
NO! You can't. So the answer has got to be to share specific locations only to people who you trust to do the right thing. Maybe that means you have to PM them, maybe call them, send them an email........just keep it off the digital billboard of a fishing forum.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

agree. i saw those 2 guys with the craws....cast, retrieve, cast retrieve....and andyman if I ever do run into you on the river i would like to meet you....while I don't agree with you about some things, you got that conservation thing DOWN!


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

remember that term "tools" those 2 guys casting craws were......they stood there like they owned the river (had a couple casts land 5 feet from the canoe and we were staying as far away from them as possible). 

maybe I should bring my bb gun next time out?


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

and BTW, that sneaky way you went about things in your first 2 posts (the way I sometimes go about things) that's ok....

if everyone was like andyman there would be a lot more fish (and bigger ones too)

see? I really do have an open mind...this guy knows his conservation!

i still promise not to to edit my post....


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

i can understand not telling of specific areas but i dont understand the idea of lieing to someone saying how good of an area is if youve never fished it your self. i my self (just my opinion) would not want to send some one new to an area on a wild goose chase. i would rather just give some know how pointers and leave it at that.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

To each his own.
I sleep fine at night.

I think it's INCREDIBLY rude to just flat out ask for locations that may have taken someone years to find those GOOD consistent fishing spots.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

agree, he could have went about it in a difn't manner. (thus my second post)

all I really care about is that conservation thing (as mentioned earlier he's got it DOWN!


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

completely agree andyman (it affects all the others that fish there too....and took the time to find it)

i do like the idea of seeking stuff out on your own....that's we're its at anyways!!


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

I think the moderators should get in on this and do something about it. its not just our rivers the users........its theirs too. help us out here please.

GABO


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

The moderators should not have anything to do with enforcing a rule like that. There is no reason u should not be able to post good public fishing spots on this forum. Fishing is a social sport and the more people u get involved the better off it will be and the more fun u will have. The idea that people will ruin ur spots is absurd if its public land they have just as much right to be there as u do. If u think about it is some one didnt tell any of u guys good spots when u were starting out u may of never gotten involved in the sport because u have unsuccseful trips and lost intrest. By getting fishing with other peoploe u will be better able to educate them and help them understand that if they r doing something that is harmful or bad for the fish or the surrounding habitat that it is wrong. Many of the people u speak of r just not educated and r not just being dicks on purpose


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

what about the lurker meathunters taking the 3+ lb smarries? they're out there....(as far as moderators getting involved, not gonna get into it ...hint I do believe less govt is better....but its not this simple. i don't think they should get involved though. (so I guess I just got into it).....I don't know what I think anymore?!?!?!

its that internet thing


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Ive gotta agree with Andy. The only time I think its okay to post locations is if someones asking for wadiung spots, everyone knows there are some serious holes in the rivers and we dont need someone to drown needlessly, and you cant imagine how hard is it for me to admit that being a HUGE fan of Darwinism!


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

hey dunkle........where is your favorite fishing spot. i want to know bc i am going fishing tomorrow with all of my friends. maybe we could use yours.

BTW.........i worked to find my fishing spots no one told me where to go. and my dad worked for his.......thats how i started.......and his dad worked for his. you dont go to other peoples spots that they take you public or private.......unless your being a pecker. thats just an ethical thing to do. 
these people arent wanting to go fishing with anyone they just want to know where to go.

and yes the moderators could help with this.

GABO


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

the problem I see with the mods getting involved is..."where do you draw the line".....that's why we got these things called lawyers in the real world...(I'm with ya on this one GABO)


----------



## marlin (Apr 27, 2005)

Regardless, dude (Andyman) didn't have to make up a story about the fishing being great in Chili. As much thought/energy it took for u to make that b.s up, it would have taken alot less to not even respond to the orig. poster. How can you be in favor of conservation, when ur disrespectful to your fellow man? You don't know what LC21's intentions might be. Point is this: nobody is holdin' a gun to you fellas's heads about honey holes. Somebody asks about locations, ignore 'em.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Only two of the many creek/river spots I fish were told to me by someone on here......the rest I tried out myself.

Too many people don't want to get out of the car or break out a map and figure it out. It's just being lazy. People all the time get on here "hey, I'm taking my cousin, nephew, dog....whatever out fishing and I need a good spot" 

I find more satisfaction in finding the spot myself and it producing than someone doing half the work for me.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

you forgot the three-legged 2 foot albino iguana


----------



## hooker (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm driving over from Indy and don't have a lot of time to waste, nor do I want to work too hard at finding the good spots. I'd rather let others do all my legwork and just drive directly to the best places. Where are some good holes that I would have to work hard to find on my own, if I was so inclined?

Thanks in advance for posting it out here in the open for the bucket brigade to find too. When the good locations are fished out, I'll just move on to someone elses honey hole.


----------



## uglystick (May 3, 2005)

let them there meat hunters eat outa scioto,they'll be tits up iffn they keep it up


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

a search on this site can get one started (is that ok to say?) there's PLENTY, trust me (nice 1st post BTW)


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

thats what im talking about................................i know some hookers.... are you the cheap kind that takes what you want like all the fish in the stream. i bet you are..............lol........this is what really happens.

GABO


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Marlin,
That's fair enough. I understand your point about the misdirection.

My thoughts are it's INCREDIBLY rude for me, you, or anyone else to just ask "Hey. Where should I go fish?"

To me, an inappropriate question received an inappropriate response.

Let me tell you one thing about myself. I've NEVER said no to someone who has asked to go fishing. I LOVE to introduce people into fishing and I have no reservations about tactics etc....
But I will definately spend some time to get to know someone and see if they seem like an angler who I would like to share water with before they go to any good spots I know of.
There's just too many people out there looking to get the quick fix. "tell me where, when, what, tell me tell me tell me." The quick fix people are USUALLY not the ones you'd want pounding any of your spots. In general, they'll treat the water, the fish, and their trash with as much respect as they had for finding the spot.........NONE.
It's the equivalent of you walking into a bait store full of good old buddies and asking them where their best spots are. I'm guessing they might send you over to the local park with the kids and Snoopy poles.

It boils down to having some class and respect for those who have worked to find some good consistent spots. That's it.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

i'll bet hooker's goin after the suckers, dink gills, channels with leaches, gills with sores,.....and those 3 eyed carp


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Hooker. If it was me I'd try down Chillicothe way.........  
You're funny dude!


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

id bet hes not............ going for a trick and a bass.

GABO


----------



## hooker (Jul 20, 2005)

Thats exactly what happens though. It's not the guys that post, it's the guys that lurk. My home river has been blabbed all over. There are guys driving 2 hours one way to fish the dang thing. Not that there is anything wrong with that, it's just that they can roll right up to the sections that produce and put a big dent in the spawning population.

If someone asked you where you got that big mess of mushrooms, would you tell them? 

Talk amongst yourselves. The topic is small, fragile water.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

big *ss and big bass in one day?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

good in pizza, that's for sure.


----------



## hooker (Jul 20, 2005)

Andyman, go sell some software.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

whoops, already there


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

like i said i understand not giving up spots but sometimes it might be a fiirst time fisherman or somthing like that they may not know where to even start looking so they ask a question. what harm could that question cuase you when all you have to do is explain that you do not give out fishin spots and why? wouldent it be better to educate them instead of lie to them and to try and make them look like a fool


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

sell some software...........now thats funny. write yourself a program that puts you into some folks honey holes. and then post it on here. so i know where to fish tomorrow. 

GABO


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

hooker said:


> I'm driving over from Indy and don't have a lot of time to waste, nor do I want to work too hard at finding the good spots. I'd rather let others do all my legwork and just drive directly to the best places. Where are some good holes that I would have to work hard to find on my own, if I was so inclined?
> 
> Thanks in advance for posting it out here in the open for the bucket brigade to find too. When the good locations are fished out, I'll just move on to someone elses honey hole.


When I here people say this I wanna just smash em with a brick.....


----------



## hooker (Jul 20, 2005)

dnm said:


> When I here people say this I wanna just smash em with a brick.....


Most don't come out and say it. They just operate that way. They move from one place to the next as locations get fished out. It's always happened. Posting specific locations on the internet just speed things up.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

andyman said:


> OK Rod and Reel. You seem a little slow on the draw. So here you go, brother.
> I KNOW the Scioto river quite well north of Columbus. I live less than a mile from it. It drives me absolutely CRAZY to watch some young guys who are just excited about fishing, doing so much damage to the very place they enjoy.....by mistakenly broadcasting their location to thousands of people.
> I know that guys just get excited to share their good fortune with other guys who enjoy the same pusuits. So do I. That in and of itself is a good thing. More poeple who get excited about fishing the better. BUT, locations, and especially river locations, should be a trusted gift to be shared in SMALL groups.....PM's, E-mails, Phone calls, not to be typed in an electronic format for anyone to read.
> Rivers just can NOT handle the type of beatings that lakes/reseviors can. They don't work that way. A river smallmouth of 20" is a VERY old fish. And no, when one is taken another one doesn't just take it's place.
> ...


lol I am the one slow on the draw??? Wake up dude, you are refering to a post of mine that is over a week old and I'm the one thats slow. And second, I never had a question on pollution, so I don't even know where your going there.


Well I am off to fish.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

OGF understands the fragile nature of Ohio's small rivers and streams.
We pride ourselves on providing a forum to share tips,tactics and locations with our fellow anglers.
We absolutely cannot and will not moderate any posts that give a specific location.
However,we can understand the concern when it comes to small bodies of water.
Using the PM function of this site for specifics is a great way to avoid overcrowding!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Hey guys,
I'm new to Columbus and was wondering...


Geez, I go on vacation for a few days and I look what I miss!!! Five pages of posting on my favorite subject!!!!!!!!!!
Fishing was ok, maybe I should have stayed home. And NO, I'm not going to tell you where I was fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ski


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

The Scotty Rover? seekin out them smarries?

banker (dressed in full battle garb)


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Rod and Reel,
Nope. It's you that's slow on the draw and can't remember what you typed just yesterday.
Was this not you in post #16 of this thread?

"Quote:
Originally Posted by andyman
No, in Chillicothe is where I meant. That river up near Columbus is all nasty and polluted. The only thing that lives in there are carp and mutant catfish.
The river doesn't get good until about Chillicothe, when it starts mixing with the Ohio river water....which is where all the good fish come from.
If you don't mind driving, the further south towards the Ohio river, the better.
Good luck. 

Rod and Reel wrote:
I hate to break it to you, but once the river is poluted, it pretty much stays that way. So it is poluted in chilli also. Go above Columbus if you want clean water to fish from, not below Columbus. And the Ohio River aint nothing but a big ses pool. I would rather fish the Scioto at Greenlawn than fish the Ohio.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I correct myself. It look slike you posted that TODAY, not yesterday.
Post #16


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

there's millions of fish in the sea (actually there's billions, maybe trillions) can't we just all share?


----------



## medic1201 (Jun 7, 2005)

Banker said:


> there's millions of fish in the sea (actually there's billions, maybe trillions) can't we just all share?


Although I detect a little sarcasm...Maybe it's a good time to remind some of the lurkers that this may be true of the sea (for the most part), but NOT true for a small body of water -- like our rivers, creeks, and streams in Central Ohio.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

I really don't want to spend the time or effort to look for one, so can someone just loan me their woman for a few hours??


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

andyman said:


> I correct myself. It look slike you posted that TODAY, not yesterday.
> Post #16


Your still slow. I never asked a question about pollution. Wake up dude and press on. And I am refering to your comment about fish replacing the fish that are taking which yes I did post over a week ago. Maybe when you get to post fifty, maybe just maybe I will give a flying poop what you have to say, but not until then.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

brandon,

Will you consider a swap of my woman for your fiance? It will only be for a couple minutes.

banker


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I will let you use my pole if I can use yours. Wait, that didn't sound right.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

You guys are D!CKS! Hahahha...


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

D!CKS!? Isn't that the place you get the lucky craft and lipless cranks (when they're available, that is - for SOME reason they ALWAYS seem to be sold out we I go there -and its not just me, I've heard this from others on here too). Don't they also have good deals on roostertails(especially the hot pink ones when bought in bulk, as well as the walkin worm, helicopter lure and soon to be Light n' Live)? Wouldn't it be funny if this whole thing was started from someone :T ? They were askin about the Scoito, fishing just rooster tails (like R&R), goin with gramps, and postin in the midst of a bunch of "Scotty Rover" battles?

ok so maybe I'm "pushin" it....(ha ha get it?)


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok..I think we have covered everything here.


----------

